# [GP] A Game of Politics (closed)



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm going to run another game id ther is enough animo for it.

I'm looking for anywhere between 4-6 players. All of the players will be young Nobles starting at the lowest function within thier own houses. They're goal will be advancing within the ranks of their own house and advance their house as a whole.
I do not have anything worked out yet, only ideas.

I'll give a describtion of each of the 8 houses.
I'll make my own Aristocrat class (with your help)
I'll give a description of the City and The land you are in
I'll write up all the important events in a newspaper that will be delivred every 7 days (game time). 

This game will primarly revolve about roleplaying and thinking of ways to better yourselves or your houses.

As for me as DM:
I am an Roleplaying, inprovising DM, the plot will depend on what the players do, I will resolve their actions and add new ones, but if you don't take initiative you'll have boring time.

Since you all are in different houses, you will make a lot of secret posts (that involve actions against other players) these can be resolved through mail or MSN.

If this game has enough interest, I will start making the rules. You can add your won rules too, but I'll keep in charge of the game, so I can edit a rule out.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 20, 2003)

hmm, sounds neat, but I'll pass on this one.

I'll help with the class if I can.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 20, 2003)

Sounds interesting, and it also sounds VERY drow elvish.  I'm not sure if I have time for *another* game, but I'll see.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey Corlon, I would like your help
And Sixchan, you can fit ONE more game in right?


Anyone else interested?


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 22, 2003)

I'd be interested in giving it a try. Speaking of an Aristocrat type class, btw, have you seen the Courtier for Rokugan? It's got a good balance of feats and customizable abilities, it should be pretty easy to come up with different versions for the Houses. I'm sure that the Rokugan books have different packages for the clans, I just haven't looked all that closely...


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm not familiar with Rokugan. I could check it out. What is the whole name of the book?

Although I need to know if there is enough interest first.

Anyone else?


----------



## Leopold (Jan 22, 2003)

can i be a conservative republican senator hell bent on order against chaos?


----------



## ErichDragon (Jan 22, 2003)

I am interested in trying this out.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2003)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *can i be a conservative republican senator hell bent on order against chaos? *




Well, It's not gonna be about republicans/democrats but you can be in a house that holds the law high.

So far we've got:

Sixchan (come on)
Byron
Leopold 
Erich
Janos
Jemal

Enough to play.

How often do you guys think you can post?


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 22, 2003)

Sounds nice, sign me up.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

Ah what the hell.. I'm in, can post probly 1/day.  Sometimes 2-3 times per day if it's a slow day, or maybe 1 every 2 days if things are hectic.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2003)

okay, you're number 6!

I'm getting rokugan now.

But just for the courtier class, becuase these will not be a oriental campaign.

What kind of houses do you want in.

(what should be the focus area of your house)
Trade, Crime, Law, the Arcane, The divine, War, and whatever you come up with, there is one ruling house that handles the most important state decisions, but that house is not open to choose.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jan 22, 2003)

Same posting frequency as Jemal for me.  I would like my house to focus on either trade or military.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 22, 2003)

Frequency: from 17:00 to 21:00 constantely and from 6:30 to 7:30 (all times GMT)

Focus: Crime (Assassination)


----------



## Leopold (Jan 22, 2003)

military and justice, could care less about good or freedom..


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 23, 2003)

Here's a question:

Could my character be part of an "anti-noble house?"

By that I mean, one that's all about freedom.

It's made up of commoners and those with no "noble blood" in them.

The hierarchy is democratic.

One rises in status based on merit, not on basis of connections or money.

Naturally, this "house" (actually more of a discordant group of people who shout at each other all day and never get anything done...) is very looked down on by the other houses.

For its part, my house would hate all the other houses, considering them symbols and purveryors of tyranny, autocracy, and all those Bad Things(tm).

Good idea?  Bad idea?

I could probably post at least 1/day, unless I'm on vacation or something, in which case you'll be notified.

On days where I'm not doing much (ie weekends) I could post more often...


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 23, 2003)

I would prefer trade, crime, or the arcane- my character will be interested in at least a couple of these, if not all three, regardless of the house's specialty. I should have no problems posting once or twice a day, minimum.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2003)

hey, bob, I like your idea very much, although remeber that you ARE going for power. because this game depends mostly on player initiative.

I'll get up a short describtion of the houses tonight (8-9 hours from now)


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2003)

*The houses (short overview)*

The Houses of Farnese

1: Taurus
The Ruling House, they represent Might and Warfare. The Emblem of this house is a great white bull, or a minotaur. Since the country, Farnese, was founded by Taur Aldabaran, a leader of several Barbarian tribes, now 900 Years ago, Taurus has almost always been the ruling house. The only Times another house raised to power was immediatly after the death of Taur Garuth. That was when Ratur Snaketongue of house Serpent took over. He made sure that none of Taur's many children survived. But he proved wrong and a grandson of Taur, Alnath the Bullheaded took up arms and crushed him. More recently, Vela, The house of trade took over when Pirates threatened the land and Taurus was not able to defend it properly. Vela worked together with Leo, The house of Military might and Law. And after the pirates were dealt with, Vela gave back the might to Taurus, displeasing her ally Leo heavily. Taurus now rules for 10 years, but it's current head is more interested with making the neighboring countries abgry then governing. (This house is not available for players)

2: Serpens
Named after the Serpent, this house is very secretive about it's dealings. The official stance is that they are a trading house but while this indeed is true, it is obvious they have other business as well. (This is like a small version of the zhentarim form the forgotten realms) 
(Janos will take this house)

3: Leo
This house represents military might and upholding the law. Leo is actually a faction that Split up from Taurus 700 Years ago. It represents the more lawful attitude that is now prevailant in Farnese. 200 years after Taur Garuth founded Farnese with his barbarian tribes, the longing for a more civilized way of life and better laws resulted in House Leo. 
(Leo(pold) will take this house)

4: Vela
This house was created by Suhail al Muhlif, a great merchant that came sailing from the unknown east 150 years ago. After arriving here, he set up a great trading empire, that involves the unknown eats as well. Only ships that bear the distinctive Blue sails of House Vela are admitted into the harbours of the east.
(ErichDragon will take this house)

5: Monoceros
This is the house of wizards or sorcerers, it’s name seems to change with every new ruler. The house has been called: Vulpecula, Draco, Gemini and a lot of other names. It is currently lead by Voll Mono, a good wizard, who insists all magic is used for good. Leadership of this house is established by mage duels, so in effect the mightiest, willing wizard has leadership over this house.
(Gwolf will take this house)

6: Ara
This house consists of the clergy of Farnese. In Farnese there is only one official god: Orr, the Sun. Other gods are believed to be other incarnations of Orr, and are worshipped as well. This house was founded only a few years after Taurus and was the first house that actually introduces the term ‘house’. This house is also known as the house of the sun.
(Jemal will take this house)

7: Centaurus
This is the house of nature. Mostly druids and rangers are members of this house. The leader of this house is the hierophant druid, who is called Chiron.
(Rino will take this house)

8: Lyra
This is the house of artists, this is the least influential of all houses, this is because the leaders mostly do not care about politics. But a few times in history, when a strong, political leader would stand up, this house influence would quickly grow.
(Byrons_Ghost will take this house)

9: Corona Austrina
This house, also called the nine house, or the power below, consists of the common people. This house is the newest house, and was created 5 years ago. It despices Tarus and doesn’t look kindly on Leo either. The other houses laugh about this house, as it is not more than a lot of people screaming what they want for now. The Corona is based on democratic views, but this leads to a lot of squabling within.
The name means: The Southern Crown, which is supposed to mean The power below according to it’s founders.
(Bob Aberton will take this house)

In case nobody noticed yet, all the houses are named after Constellations.

If you want to add another house, go right ahead, I used this website for the constellations: http://www.astro.wisc.edu/~dolan/constellations/constellation_list.html


----------



## Leopold (Jan 24, 2003)

I will crush everyone with a mighty fist under an opressive regime that stamps out freedom and allows all to live under a strict order of laws and regulations, submit now and save yourself the time of posting...


----------



## ErichDragon (Jan 24, 2003)

This is my first pbp game, so I have a few questions.  Will we exchange email addresses and such for private messages.  Do we copy the GM on all of these, etc. etc.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2003)

Can we take the same house as someone else?  I noticed a lot of houses have (NAME will take this house).  Does that mean ONLY they can take the house?
If we can share houses would we be brothers or what?

IF we can't share houses, do we have to pick from the 3 remaining houses or can we introduce houses of our own?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 24, 2003)

Usually it is not required to mail eachother, but this game is special., because you have your own agenda and do not work together regurly with the other players. If you want to do something that does not concern other players, mail me (gijsvanbilsen@hotmail.com, also for MSN) and I'll resolve your action. If you mail something to one player or a group of players, I would like to have a copy indeed, for I will need to know what is going on.

it will be an asset for you to resolve your actions with me on MSN, because I can react immediatly, and there are fewer misunderstandings.

Jemal: I would like all of you to act seperatly, competing against the others and to get a better place in your own house. So one player per house, first come, first serve.

I'm beginning to like this land that I have decided to make it my standard home brew setting. This means that I will can add extra rules and history and such after the game has allready started, this will flesh out the world further.

If anybosy has any rules they would like to add or suggest, please do so!


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2003)

In that case consider me the resident tree-hugger.

Druid of house Centaurus.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 24, 2003)

Heck, I didn't know there were artists! Is it too late to change? You probably won't have too much trouble filling the Arcanists with a new player....

Another question... I'm noticing a distinct trend between Houses and PC classes. But I know you were also talking about having an Aristocrat version. Are we looking at multiclassing, or some sort of weird hybrid thing? Just curious.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 24, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Heck, I didn't know there were artists! Is it too late to change? You probably won't have too much trouble filling the Arcanists with a new player....
> 
> Another question... I'm noticing a distinct trend between Houses and PC classes. But I know you were also talking about having an Aristocrat version. Are we looking at multiclassing, or some sort of weird hybrid thing? Just curious.  *




You can join the artists. 
The houses weren't MEANT to have distinct lines to PC Classes, but if you want an house for every large group available, you quickly end up with this. I would like to have it another way, bit van't think of one. The trade house is probarly the only house not based on aclass, I wouled like to have more houses like that, so if ther are any ideas...

The Aristocrat class will give you some extra abilities that don't exist yet. It will be a mix between bard/rogue/fighter probarly.
I think muticlassing will be needed with the current line up.

Again: Open to suggestions.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 26, 2003)

can my house openly or secretively worship hextor?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *can my house openly or secretively worship hextor? *




I'm thinking of making the other gods be saints. So a mortal that was very focussed on one way of life. You can worship the saint of war.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jan 26, 2003)

Timothy,  how did you plan on our factions competing for power.  Are we supposed to try and take over with our house in the lead?  It would seem to me since we all have different areas to focus our attention our goals would seldom cross.  For instance it appears that my house (Vela) already has a monopoly on trade, especially foregin.  The Leo's probably already have a good grip on the army etc.

Maybe we should all be involved in different degrees in one area.  All of the houses could be merchant houses vying for trade routes and royal concessions, or all noble political houses trying to get our people appointed to important government offices or command of armies.

I would also suggest that the nation be an expanding, conquering power, like ancient Rome.  That will always open up new adventures and opportunities for the houses.

Just my 2 c.


----------



## Rino (Jan 26, 2003)

timmy, any place for me?


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

Another Dutchman walks the boards. We're taking over!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 26, 2003)

Welkom welkom


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey Rino!

Glad you're here too, although I planned to take this game to you guys as soon as I worked out the details.

Rino is a player and Co-DM in my PnP party.

You can join, then I'll just have to come up with different random events when playing with you guys.

I will create some history for the city/lands and faiths tomorrow.

I would like to give someone else the job of creating a blanced aristocrat class that fits the feeling of this game.

preferably someone who has MSN and is online whne I am.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 27, 2003)

Just to clarify, definately switch me over to the artist category.

Had a thought about religion when it was brought up with the "saints" and all. Perhaps they are more like demi-gods (maybe former mortals, like you were talking about) who are all related, like squabbling siblings trying to get the attention of a distant creator god. Hence all the specialization and competition between the different gods & their supported Houses, as they try to be the one to win the big man's favor. Sort of an extended Cain & Abel scenario. If former mortals, they could have been illegitimate offspring like Zeus was always having.

Might place a little too much emphasis on religion/clerics, so I don't know. Just a thought.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

Hmmm, Byron this is a very interesting idea, although I was thinking a bit alonmg differnt lines.

I was thinking that saint would be mortals who did good, who were ascended to demi-god status by Orr (the all knowing god) all the saint have one domain, and there are as many saints as there are domains (with some exceptions, so that there are some spotts open)

But what you're suggesting is could also be done, I envisage it like this: Every house has one or posibly more patron Saint(s), which has domains that fit the house. 

But I'll work out the deatils later.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

okay here's a map of the land.

It might not seem very good, but I'm still learning to use the program (and it came with the second edition TSR CD-rom, hehehe, but I just recently got it out of the dust)

I'll have to wait for my clothes to get out of the washing machine (two hours) So I'll be writing up the religions of the land too.

But don't count on it, because I may decide to let the machine go to hell on it;s own and go to bed.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

try two on the map.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2003)

What I've got so far.

Religion of Farnese

Orr, The great Father.

Orr  is believed to be the one true god. He made the world and keeps check on everyones destiny. Everyones destiny has been known since before time. In the period of Before Time, Orr made up a world, tales to amuse himself, so he wouldn’t feel lonely. When Orr was finished with writing his stories, he decided to make them come alive. He created the world of Atlas. Around the world of Atlas He created 8 planes. Goodness, Evil, Law, Chaos, Fire, Air, Water and Earth. He putted everyone who had a place in his stories on the world of Atlas. All of his stories will eventually become reality. He has not forseen all events, for that would make a boring story, but all the important decisions someone makes, are allready made for them.
Orr has, since he finished creating Atlas and the planes and only checked the Destinies. He let’s the day to day work of a god be carries out by Saints, that have been given a bit of divine power.

There are 22 Saints that are recognized as Saints by the great church of Orr. Next to these 22 saints, each race other than human has his own God. These gods are believed to be Orr in another form, and have slightly more power than the normal human saints. They are called Fathers or Mothers in stead of saints, and unlike saint they are not ascended mortals but have always been around. Each god has 3-4 domains that symbolize the characteristics of the races. These gods can pick their own saints as well.

The humans saints are: (In chronological order)

Taur Urgas of house Taurus. He founded Farnese by the law that the strongets survive. After Taur’s death, Orr made him his first Saint. He is master of the Domain of strength.

Radiant Noah of House Ara, he is the founder of house ara, and saw the sun as an the pinnacle of power that Orr created. He is master of the domain of the sun.

Ratur Snaketongue. Rathur Snaketongue killed all of Taur’s children through trickery and deceipt. He made one small mistake that cost him his life. But he wouldn’t regret that, because Orr made him a saint when Ratur arrived at the fathers door. He is Master of the domain of Trickery

Alnath the Bullheaded of house Taurus. Alnath was the second ruler of Farnese and perfect the art of warfare. He had to build his own army from loyal followers to defeat Ratur Snaketongue trough civil warfare. Alnath decided to trade his mortality for the powers of a saint when he reached the age of 87. He is master of the domain of War.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 28, 2003)

Monoceros, I'll join them.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 29, 2003)

okay, creating this world has gone from making a place for this game to my new pet-project. I unde4rstand that you guys wanna start. Let's have a vote.

do you want too:

Start the game as soon as possible, with just the core rules and the history now, with added history presenting itself in-game.

Start the game as soon as the world is fully developped (can take a while).

I'll assume option one is most favorite, so here are the rules:

Books: Core, splat, anything else you want if I okay it.
Lvl: 5
Point buy: 28

I'd like a small bio, containing why you joined a house, and what your future plans are. Personality and background are nice ut not a must have.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm for starting now.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 29, 2003)

I just wanted to post this warning:

As I said, this game will mostly run on your guys initiative. Do not count on me to keep the game moving.

I've seen in many other games that the players stop playing if the DM doesn't give them something to go on. In this game it should be vice versa. It is your goal to further your won status in your house, and to further the status on your house as a whole. This can be done through scheming evilly (house Serpens) building massive trading empires (Vela & Serpens) Spreading you're believes to the common people (Lyra & Corona Austrina) Gaining support by unting your people against a common enemy (much like bush is doing now, all houses, Taurus and LEO the best) or Impress the masses (Ara and Monoceros)

Bob Aberton of house Corona Austrina could go for implementing democracy. All that needs to be done is convince the council of houses (something I'm working on) and the ruling house's high-ups.

If you want to do something where you have to interact with somebody/something I have not yet defined, just post that, or e-mail it to me. I'll make it up as we go.

This is what I can do if we begin now, it will let you have more freedom, but you'll have to do something more for it.

If you want to wait, it's going to be a long while, because I'd have to cover a lot of different aspects.
This post is not ment to be unfriendly, or scare you off.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jan 30, 2003)

What rules for buying equipment?


----------



## GWolf (Jan 30, 2003)

Start Now Fools!


----------



## Rino (Jan 30, 2003)

sorry for the delay....

house: centaurus

Race: ????
Class: druid


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2003)

ErichDragon said:
			
		

> *What rules for buying equipment? *




As per DMG level 5, 9K equipment

Rino (and me) are working on the aristocrat class now, which will probarly involve 10% off equipment.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2003)

about the races, there aren't a lot of elves and dwarves in the kingdom, and half-orcs ar mistrusted, halflings and gnome are hardly taken serious, so I would like you all to play human.


----------



## Rino (Jan 30, 2003)

possible spelllist for the class, if u have some comments on this feel free to share them with us.
there are arcane spells, in the table from the palladin

LVL1:
change self
color spray
vent....
erase
message

LVL2:
fog cloud
glitterdust
detect thoughts
invis
mirror image
cat's grace
endurance
wis pump (dont know the exact name yet, i have to look it up)
int pump (dito)
cha pump (dito)
minor image

LVL3:
displacement
major image
gaseous form
Blink
secret page

LVL4:
solid fog
emotion
illusory wall
polymorph self
dimension door
*LVL1*


----------



## ErichDragon (Jan 30, 2003)

Off the top of my head, how about Charm Person and Mount?  Both would be useful for an aristocrat.

2nd level: Arcane Lock, Alter Self, Whispering Wind?

3rd Level:  Definitely Nondetection, for those midnight rendezvous with another man's wife (or woman's husband - as the case may be).


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, I'd be for starting as soon as possible. BUT I think it's going to be kind of difficult to strategize and whatnot without more setting. It's just a little hard for me to picture what my character will be planning without a grasp of what's around him. I know that you said things will be getting filled in as we go along, but if there's anything more you could get up on the world I'd like to see it.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 31, 2003)

What would you like to see first (and scond, ans do on) I'll do that first. I'm working on the saints right now, but I need to make up 21 stories, one for every saint. I do 't think that is very important for your char anyway.

Maybe some more about the relations between houses.

Oh and Rino, I'm sorry, but I saw jemal wanted cantaur first. Could you pick another house plz?

Could everyone still looking forward to this game plz post, so I can see what players for what houses we have exactly.

I'm thinking of doing the current relation ships between the houses, and a bit about the current ruler of house Taurus. that information ahould come in handy.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

If Rino wants to be the druid, he can take it.. What other houses are there left right now?  I'll select from one of them, b/c it doesn't really matter to me, I like all the classes (Ok, except for wizards).
I'ld prefer to wait instead of starting right away, so that's my vote.  If we do start sooner though, I'll survive.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm playing House Vela.

I think the relationships between the houses and some other influential people/groups in the city would be the first order of business.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 31, 2003)

Jemal, only Ara is still available, all other houses are taken

I'll make up the city and some groups, and will make up the relations after that. I'lla lso note any other nation wide groups of interest, although this city is the largest by far and every self respecting organization has a hold here.

what else?


----------



## Rino (Jan 31, 2003)

*aristrocrat:*

aligment: any lawful
table as in the DMG
spell per lvl as palladin in PHB, but different spells as shown at the bottomn

Skillpoints: 
level1: (8+int)x4
each additional level: 8+int

*class features:*
all simple en martial weapons en light armor proficiency
10% discount on equiptmemt

commanding aura: 
like suggestion 
DC: 10+arislvl+cha mod, caster level: aristocrat lvl + cha mod
once per 3 levels/day (1/3/6/9/12/15/18)

*spells:*
DC: 10+ arislvl + cha mod 

LVL1:
change self
color spray
ventriloquism
erase
message

LVL2:
fog cloud
glitterdust
detect thoughts
invisibility
mirror image
cat's grace
endurance
Owl's wisdom
Fox's cunning
Eagle's spendor
Minor image
Arcane Lock
Alter Self
Whispering Wind

LVL3:
Displacement
Major Image
Gaseous Form
Blink
Secret Page
Nondetection

LVL4:
solid fog
emotion
illusory wall
polymorph self
dimension door


----------



## ErichDragon (Jan 31, 2003)

Nice job Rino, I like this alot.  Perfect for this campaign.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 2, 2003)

OOC: sorry for not posting, I lost my connection for a couple of days. I'll have the City layout up tomorrow, probarly with the major organizations.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 3, 2003)

I Will Probably Need The Saints For The Organizations, So I Wrote Them Up First. The City Basics Are Also Almost Done.

Religion Of Farnese

Orr, The Great Father.

Orr  Is Believed To Be The One True God. He Made The World And Keeps Check On Everyones Destiny. Everyones Destiny Has Been Known Since Before Time. In The Period Of Before Time, Orr Made Up A World, Tales To Amuse Himself, So He Wouldn’t Feel Lonely. When Orr Was Finished With Writing His Stories, He Decided To Make Them Come Alive. He Created The World Of Atlas. Around The World Of Atlas He Created 8 Planes. Goodness, Evil, Law, Chaos, Fire, Air, Water And Earth. He Putted Everyone Who Had A Place In His Stories On The World Of Atlas. All Of His Stories Will Eventually Become Reality. He Has Not For seen All Events, For That Would Make A Boring Story, But All The Important Decisions Someone Makes, Are Allured Made For Them.
Orr Has, Since He Finished Creating Atlas And The Planes And Only Checked The Destinies. He Let’s The Day To Day Work Of A God Be Carries Out By Saints, That Have Been Given A Bit Of Divine Power. But Now The World Has Come To A Point Where Orr Has Run Out Of Tales. The World Will Now Develop On His Own. Orr Has Taken Up The Task Of Writing Everything Down That Happens.

There Are 22 Saints That Are Recognized As Saints By The Great Church Of Orr.
Next To These 22 Saints, Each Race Other Than Human Has His Own God. These Gods Are Believed To Be Orr In Another Form, And Have Slightly More Power Than The Normal Human Saints. They Are Called Fathers Or Mothers In Stead Of Saints, And Unlike Saint They Are Not Ascended Mortals But Have Always Been Around. Each God Has 3-4 Domains That Symbolize The Characteristics Of The Races. These Gods Can Pick Their Own Saints As Well.

The Human Saints Are: 

Taur Urgas Of House Taurus. 
He Founded Farnese By The Law That The Strongest Survive. After Taur’s Death, Orr Made Him His First Saint.
 He Is Master Of The Domain Of Strength.

Alnath The Bullheaded Of House Taurus. 
Alnath Was The Second Ruler Of Farnese And Perfect The Art Of Warfare. He Had To Build His Own Army From Loyal Followers To Defeat Ratur Snaketongue Trough Civil Warfare. Alnath Decided To Trade His Mortality For The Powers Of A Saint When He Reached The Age Of 87. 
He Is Master Of The Domain Of War.

Alcyone The Tiran Of House Taurus.
A Ruler Of Farnese That Was Known For His Cruelty And Will To Conquer
He Is Master Of The Domain Of Destruction.

Ratur Snaketongue Of House Serpens.
Rathur Snaketongue Killed All Of Taur’s Children Through Trickery And Deceit. He Made One Small Mistake That Cost Him His Life. But He Wouldn’t Regret That, Because Orr Made Him A Saint When Ratur Arrived At The Fathers Door. 
He Is Master Of The Domain Of Trickery.

Cauda Caput Of House Serpens.
A  Great Lich That Was The Power Behind The Throne Of House Serpens For Many Generations, When Finally Beaten By Heroes, He Was Granted Saint Status By Orr.
He Is Master Of The Domain Of Evil.

Alya Caput Of House Serpens.
The Wife Of Cauda. She Was A Beautiful Women To Behold, But Fickle As The Chaos She Masters. After Caulda’s Ascended To Lichdom, He Ordered One Of His Vampire Minions To Give Her The Gift Of Undeath, So She Could Live With Him For All Eternity. She Too Was Slain By The Heroes That Defeated Cauldra.
She Is Master Of The Domain Of Chaos.

Regulus The Strict Of House Leo.
Regulus Was The Founder Of House Leo, He Firmly Believed That Law And Order Would Advance The Kingdom To Greater Heights.
He Is Master Of The Domain Of Law.

Corda Leonis Of House Leo.
Corda Leonis Is One Of The Few Female Saints. She Worked Herself Up In The Organization Of House Leo And Always Looked Out And Protected Others Who Were Weaker Then Her.
She Is Master Of The Domain Of Protection.

Suhail Al Muhlif Of House Vela.
Suhail Is The Founder Of House Vela. He Has Created A Great Trading Empire That Exists Even Today. He Was A Merchant Prince From The East And To First To Cross The Great Waters.
He Is Master Of The Domain Of Water.

Alsuhail Pyxis Of House Vela
Alsuhail Was A Great Traveler And Diplomat, He Established A Lot Of Foreign Relationships That Still Last Today.
He Is Master Of The Domain Of Travel.

Rastaban Tyl Of House Monoceros.
A Great Dragon Wizard That Loved His Human Form. He Was The One That Tought Mankind The Art Of Magic. He Was Given An Honored Membership By The Founder Of The House, But Never Acknowledges The Fact. Rastaban Tyl Still Lives But Never Shows Himself. Orr Has Made Him A Saint And In Exchange, Rastaban Promised Not To Dabble In The Afairs Of Humans Directly.
He Is The Master Of The Domain Of Magic

Propus Castor of House Monoceros.
Propus is generally acknowledged as being the wisest seer that ever lived.
He is the Master of the domain of Knowledge.

Nodus Etamin of House Monoceros.
Nodus was a great wizard who perfected the art of fire magic.
He is Master of the Domain of Fire.

Radiant Noah of House Ara. 
He is the founder of house ara, and saw the god as an the pinnacle of power that Orr created. 
He is master of the Domain of the Sun.

Babel the Gentle of House Ara.
Babel was a kind priest that lived in poverty for most of his life, he travelled around and aided all he could by healing or other means.
He is master of the Domain of Healing.

Rigel Kentuarus of house Centaurus.
Rigel is the founder of house Centaur. He always described himself as an servant of Mother Earth.
He is Master of the Domain of Earth.

Agena Flora of House Centaurus.
A small and fragile blond haired Girl once brought flowers to every Oak in the Dünkelwald. When she arrived at the last oak, on the border, she was killed by two goblin children. Orr pities her for having such a short life and made her a Saint.
She is Master of the Domain of Plants.

Menkent Fauna of house Centaurus.
The first men to get the title of Chiron. He was appointed by Rigel himself.
He is the master of the domain of Animals.

Vega Windwalker of House Lyra
Vega was a great Bard who could tell numerous tales about the skies. He founded house Lyra.
He is the master of the domain of Air.

Alad Far Of House Lyra
Alad was a great hero in his time, one gifted with music. Tales of his luck and musical persuasion tales are standard for every bard-to-be.
He is Master of the domain of Luck.

Meridiana Austrina of House Corona Austrina
Corona Austrina was founded by revolution. Commoners fought against the nobles for equal rights. Meridiana was one of the leaders of the revolution. She was in favor of a peaceful revolution, but once set in motion she and her brother could not turn the tide. She was killed at the end of the revolution, and granted the status of Saint by Orr.
She is master of the Domain of Good.

Alfecca Austrina of House Corona Austrina.
Meridiana’s Brother. He was killed alongside with Meridiana. He was made the Saint of death by Orr to assure all souls get their just reward once they die.
He is Master if the Domain of Death.

And sorry for all the Capital letters, in the first part of the post, that was the fault of the spellchecker.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 3, 2003)

Destruction, Trickery, Chaos, Evil...yay!


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 4, 2003)

While sketching out my character I was thinking about languages.  What would the nobles speak, the commoners, how about seperate national languages since we are all playing humans.  I would recommend that the nobles speak, say 'High Farnese' the commons various local dialects that may need their own language slots.  

My House, Vela, should have access to the languages of the Eastern Empire.  Maybe an official Church language (like Latin in the Middle Ages).


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 4, 2003)

Aristocrat class looks cool. I do have a couple of questions, though.

1. Is the class skill list the same as the DMG?

2. Aristocrats must be lawful. Bards cannot be lawful. So technically my house (Lyra) wouldn't have anyone multiclassing the two. It makes a sort of sense (either you get things done or you sit around entertaining others), but I was under the impression most people would be multiclassing.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 5, 2003)

I haven't dropped off the face of the earth, everybody 

I'm in the process of making my character...

Timothy, if you could provide me with some of the following info:

Major NPCs (of Corona Austrina)

Relationships between said NPCs

One or two major Current Events

Just so's I have a basis to start intriguing and backstabbing 

Btw, I'm for starting ASAP


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

I was reading through reviews of the Second World Sourcebook and came across this excerpt on Influence rules. I haven't had a chance to read it all yet, but it looks like something we may want to consider for this game.

http://www.second-world-simulations.com/PDF%20Files/InfluencePreview.pdf


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, since this is my pet project, eveytime I write up something, it has some references to yet un-written rules. If you liik in the saints adescribtion you can see I mention other things a lot. Like the recent revolution that has taken place (started by Corona Austrina and the brother and sister that have now become saints). That revolution changed the way rulers are chosen. Firt the rulers were the ones who rules by force or trickery, but almost always house Taurus. Since the revolution The leading house is voted. Each of the houses has two votes, and a house cannot vote on itself. The land is rules by a Council of the Current ruling house, and by a council in which all of the other houses have one vote. The only powers the second council has is the ability to disaprove rules made by the first council. 

I've got a free day today, just had an english listening text and should have enough free time to write up somethings. I have one Q. Does anybody know some original name-generators, since naming places and NPC's is getting to be a burden.

Things I want to write up before we can begin: (In this order)

City statistics
City Layout
Major organizations in the city.
Some places outside of the city.
NPC's in the houses and the city
Relations between NPC's, organizations, houses and so on.
A describtion of the current power of the PC's


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

Answers to your questions:

Languages will be in the layout of the land.

class skill list is still the same as DMG. 
Not all characters in house Lyra are bards, but all people in house Lyra can enjoy good art or supports the believe this house has.

Relations will be written up, current events will be in the paper. I've decided to add 'word on the street' in the post of the more official paper. I would recommend everyone to get their gather knowledge skills as high as possible, becuase that will depend on how much you know.

I've decided to up the level to 6 and the point buy to 32, so better characters can be made and the leadership feat can be taken. 

If you write up a small background, you can have a base of operations for some modifiers to your leadersip score, as described on page 45 of the DMG. I will be giving you more followers as you increase in level and award bonusses (or penalties) based on roleplaying.

Your cohorts and followers are humans only. Your cohort can be higher level than you , but without the same status.
You can have your followers and cohorts behave in a certain  way. For example, you can set up a small gang of thugs to 'Influence' other people.

Thx for ppinting out the rules Byrons_Ghost, although the link didn't work, I found the file through browsing on the main site.
However, at a quick glance this is not exactly what I am looking for. I would rather base your realtions with others on roleplaying.

Also, I'm going to set up another e-mail Adress for this game, so I can keep track of things. If you need to know anything that might be off-limits for the other players, plz mail me, I'll post the adrees soon.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

The City stats: I didn't go exactly by the book on this, but that was done on purpose, this is how I feel the city looks like in realtion to classes and races.


Farseer, Capital of Farnese
Metropolis: 
Population : 26173 Adults, Total : 33845
Golden Star limit (single Item) : 110000 GP.
Primary Power Center: The Gathering, Lawful Good.
Secundairy Power Center: The ruling Council and the Council of Houses, NG.
Tertiary Power Center: The houses, Alignment Varies

Highest Level NPC’s: 

Aristocrats: 20, 17, 16 Total: 157
Barbarian: lvl: 16, 9, 7 Total: 132
Bard: 15, 13, 8 Total: 141
Cleric: 17, 9, 9, 6 Total: 152
Druid: 18, 13 Total: 53
Fighter: 18, 18, 13 Total: 203
Monk: 9, 8 Total: 24
Paladin: 10, 8 Total : 37
Ranger: 12, 7 Total : 78
Rogue: 20, 17, 13 Total : 265
Sorceror : 10, 8, 8 Total : 156
Wizard : 16, 10, 10 Total : 167

Adept: Total: 246
Commoner: Total: 22375
Expert: Total: 1230
Warriaors: 1236

Races (Mixed)

Human: 79%
9% Halfling
5% Elf
3% Gnome
2% Dwarf
1.5% Half-elf
0.5% Half-Orc


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

E-mail is Timothy_Backs@hotmail.com, although MSN still is gijsvanbilsen@hotmail.com


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

here's a map of the land, the capitol is the city with the crown above it.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

Here is  a quick write up of the layout, not overly happy with it though, so it will probarly change.




Layout of Farseer

Farseer is located on a lonely hill in the coutryside, where the river Hydrus splits into two different rivers (Hydrus Borealis and Hydrus Austrina) and four roads lead from the city to the  cornenrs of the land. The city is divided into circles, each circle being higher on the hill. On the summit there is a great round plaza Surrounding the plaze are 11 great buildings. All the houses have their base of operations here, as well as The Palace for the Coucil of Houses and the Ruling Council. There is only one great road leading to the plaza, and it goes in a straight line from the Great Gate to the plaza of rulers as the plaza is called. Xirectly opposite to where the Road enters the Plaza the great builiding of the Ruling Council is build. In the middle of the Square there is new building. Called the Circle Of thoughts. It the home of The Gathering and basicly resembles a smaller colloseum. Here all the major descisions for the city are taken. The Circle of thoughts has a lot of rooms, but it is dominated by the great arena in the middle. In this arena 2600 people can take place. Important decisions are made by popular vote. If a rule has been thought up, it is anounced through all of the city and at a set time everyone can go to the circle and express their thoughts by waving either a small red or a small green banner.

Working my way down from the plaza to the bottom this are the circles. Around each circle ther is a wall.

The Plaza of Rulers – as described
The High Circle – Only the wealthy live here, and mostly small palaces are up here.
The Divine and The Arcane – Divided in two halfs, one for clerics and one wizards and their employees.
The Merchant’s Circle – Marketplace for the city.
The Organizers – all matter of organizations have their base of operations here, from the bard’s theater to the City Barracks
The Practised Circle – here all crafting takes place
The First Circle – in Past times this was the first circle, when looking from bottom to summit.
The Woods – A great ring of woodsis on the circle, this is all that remains of the forest that once covered the entire hill.
The Slums – an unwalled part of the city that is home to the many people that cannot get a house somewhere else in the city. It’s a rule here that the richer you are, the closer you live to the wall of wood (the wall surrounding the woods)


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 5, 2003)

If we do take Leadership, do you want us to stat up the cohorts and followers?


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

for your followers you can just write what they are, and I'll take the NPC rules in the DMG for them, I would like you to write up the stats of the cohort.

Word of advice:

since this is a political game, you yourself cannot actually do anything that's not according to law, having a high level cohort is a good way to do this. Followers can be a good information source too, id used correctly.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 6, 2003)

i'm out of this game for now..too manyother things going on...thanks anyway tim...


----------



## GWolf (Feb 7, 2003)

YaY! I am taking leopolds spot in the monk house, the mage house is now open!


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 8, 2003)

Can Corona Austrina(sp?)'s mansion or meeting hall or whatever be located in the Slums?

A sort of large, stone building, prosperous-looking but not opulent, rising out of the filthy, disease-ridden slums?  I personally kinda like the image...


----------



## Timothy (Feb 9, 2003)

sure, no problem there, always open to player input.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

If GWolf is moving over to the Monk house, then I'll vacate ARA in favour of a sorc from the Mage house, if that's ok.

PS.. is there a rogues gallery thread or are we supposed to post characters here?  I couldn't find a Rogues thread.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah, right, I'll go make a character thread right now..


----------



## Timothy (Feb 9, 2003)

Characetre thread here


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

whhops, the link isn't working, try this one: Character Thread 

I'll have a describtion of a few places outside the city up tinight, and the organizations will follow soon.

Is anybody still here (if so, plz make and post your character in the thread, thank you)

And Sorry for taking so long, I hope you don't mind. We should be off soon.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

Farnese and Surrounding lands.

Farnese consist of 9 Great Cities.

Farseer is the Capitol, by far the greatest city in the land, and of the the biggest in all the surrounding lands.

There are three Harbor Cities. Aquavis, Aquasur and Aquaror. These three cities are very independent and handle most business itself, only consulting Farseer when it is proven they can’t handle it alone. There is a fierce competition between these cities. The influence of House Vela is very Big here.

There are three so called border Cities. Gaior, Gadar and Gazur.
They have the duty to prect Farnese from Kalur, A Neighboring state to the North. There is always a lot of tension between Farnese and Kalur. Taurus and Leo have great influence here.

Kalur is the only state in the known world that doesn’t worship Orr. Instead they believe in gods Like Thor, Loki and others (The Nordic Pantheon). Katur is ruled by Dwarven Lords and is inhabitat by dwarves humans, gnomes and half-orcs. Other, less civilized tribes of monsters live in the Great Smokey mountains too.

The two remaining cities are called Stirr and Horda. They have evolved from hamlets to cities. Stirr is the home away from home for house Serpens. Horda is the center of all magic and knowledge.

The there is Highup, A halfling Town Placed on a high Hill.

The rest of the country side is littered with Small towns and hamlets. 
In the North-West of Farnese lies the Forgotten Swamp, This place is infested with rats and insects. Even intelligent vermin have been rumoured to live here.

In the Forest in the North east, The green glades, elves and dryads live. They  are very on their own and very protective about the forest.

The other Surrounding lands are Stir and Distana, relations are good, but distant at the moment. There is trade between the countries, and an official embassy, but no real bond exists. Stir is more focused on technology while Distana has a great Military but is in war with one of his own neighbours.

Then there are the pirate’s Isles. These Isles are basicly a haven for outcasts and wanted criminals.


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 12, 2003)

*I'm still here...*

...character is almost finished.  I will try to post him tomorrow.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

ah, great ED!


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 20, 2003)

Anyone still interested in this game?


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 20, 2003)

yes, I just had to finish a rather import project this afternoon, so the previous week(s) were a bit busier than normal.


----------



## Rino (Feb 21, 2003)

just have to type my bio and the char, will do that asap


----------

